# R34 Wanted



## edcth (Sep 8, 2016)

Hi everyone,

After selling my R35 a year back there's been the nagging feeling that something wasn't quite right. I'm missing the GT-R, but now looking to take a bigger plunge and go for R34 ownership.

I know like everyone else that R34's have shot up over the past year, and this isn't a thread about how much they should or shouldn't be worth. What I have realised however, is that R34 (GTRs) are increasingly more difficult to come by. How is the best way to find a good example, and if I come across one, what are the common things to look for? If anyone has any links for threads that cover this before then please do post up!

Thanks!
Ed


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

speak to @Euroexports


----------



## edcth (Sep 8, 2016)

Thanks @Mookistar !
@Euroexports okay if I drop you a PM to talk further?


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

Yes of course


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Also worth looking at HJA Imports they have some lovely examples, if you google you'll find them. There's one in Autotrader, fantastic colour


----------

